

Eskimo – Node Boilerplate Framework for Rapid MVPs - menzoic
http://niftylettuce.com/posts/eskimo-rapid-mvp-node-boilerplate/

======
soulcutter
I do give some props for productivity and sharing a solution with the
community (rather than just bitching about other peoples' solutions).

This looks pretty well-put-together to get a project started quickly, though
my personal preferences might have been sass/foundation. To me those are small
nitpicks in the scheme of things, and you're never going to be able to please
everyone with your choices for defaults :D

The checkmark tables get under my skin a bit since they're mostly a specific
set of dependencies (which of course your framework 'aces') rather than a
comparison of actual features (in fairness, asset pipeline/DI I'd consider
features).

Anyway, this is neat and looks worth some exposure. Keep on hacking!

------
jedireza
I've iterated twice on these kinds of projects. First was Drywall and the
latest is Frame. Drywall includes a front-end and Frame is just an API.
Finding a happy medium of features is tricky. Some choices limit your audience
quite a bit.

Drywall
[[https://github.com/jedireza/drywall](https://github.com/jedireza/drywall)]
Drywall is limited to people who're ok using Grunt instead of Gulp or Backbone
instead of _______, etc...

Frame [[https://github.com/jedireza/frame](https://github.com/jedireza/frame)]
I created Frame to appeal to a larger audience. And because all the front-end
opinions were removed it plays nicer since you "bring your own front-end".
Interestingly enough, now I'd like to provide Postgres as well as Mongo db
connections.

In general these projects are interesting and I think serve best as examples
of apps beyond the absolute basics. Once you make an app yours, it'll probably
go in it's own direction quickly.

------
542458
That title looks like something you'd see in a HN parody.

Serious question though: why "Rapid MVP" instead of just "MVP"? I thought the
whole point of an MVP was that it required less time and effort - the rapid
seems redundant to me. Am I missing something?

~~~
niftylettuce
Extra emphasis on speed here. Normal MVP's in the tech scene seem to lack the
"rapid" aspect (at least IMO). A majority of MVP's take a ton of time to build
(perhaps due to lack of skill). This is about using the fastest tools
possible. I've proven this stack through the showcase projects in that post
among others built in a weekend like
[https://getprove.com](https://getprove.com) and
[https://wakeup.io](https://wakeup.io).

------
niftylettuce
Link: [http://eskimo.io](http://eskimo.io)

Questions?

Email: niftylettuce@gmail.com GitHub:
[https://github.com/niftylettuce/eskimo/issues](https://github.com/niftylettuce/eskimo/issues)
Gitter:
[https://gitter.im/niftylettuce/eskimo](https://gitter.im/niftylettuce/eskimo)

------
niftylettuce
Free Stickers @ [https://github.com/niftylettuce/eskimo#free-
stickers](https://github.com/niftylettuce/eskimo#free-stickers)

------
codemod
Does it have sequelize support?

------
mattsfrey
Another cheery day on HN, post a framework debut and people just bitch about
some PC nonsense related to the name and other semantics. On a positive note
it seems like a good idea and direction to go in, thanks for your work on
this, as a Sails user I will be watching developments

------
pushplay
In Canada "Eskimo" is often considered an offensive term. The term is widely
taken to mean "raw meat eaters" which is understandably offensive, though it
may actually have come from "snowshoe-netter" which doesn't seem so bad.

I'm sure the project maintainer isn't aware of the controversy, but he or she
should consider changing the name. A fledgling library needs all the help it
can get with getting hung up on something so unconnected.

~~~
niftylettuce
The connection is between an Eskimo (builder) and an Igloo (structure). That
is the intent here, used as an analogy.

Edit: No further comments on this, other than I don't see people ranting about
a Yeoman... The only imagery shared is a pair of snow shoes and an igloo.
Thanks for your feedback!

~~~
wcameron
Analogy or not, I'm not sure how appropriate it is. Try substituting the name
of your framework with other ethnicities and see how it feels.

Even here in Alaska, where the name isn't considered offensive, I'd hesitate
to name a project after a group of people, especially when the term's
acceptability varies.

Anyone can build an igloo.

------
kohanz
FYI, as the Wikipedia article linked on the site states, in some place (e.g.
Canada), the term "Eskimo" is considered politically incorrect (along the same
lines as "Indian" as a term for native Canadians or Americans).

~~~
fubu
FYI, a considerable amount of "Native Americans" prefer to be called
"Indians".

~~~
kohanz
Thanks, I did not know that!

------
KaoruAoiShiho
Why the hell would you choose LESS when it's so much worse than both SASS and
Stylus.

~~~
niftylettuce
Because this is about speed. LESS comes native with Bootstrap out of the box
and using it with Bower, FontAwesome, Gulp, and other tools is so easy and
quick. The asset pipeline is so nice here I think (still can be improved
though with `gulp-jade-usemin`).

